# Show Me What U Roll



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Show me what you roll. I love all cars. I'll start with mine 2007 Cadillac Escalade EXT dropped on 24's.........


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Older Dakota
Lowered about 2.5"f and 4"r
Not a whole lot done to it, just a fun ride with V8 and 3.92 gears.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

My Mitsubishi Evo 8(469whp & 328wtq).

View attachment 193140


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Much less impressive...02 Focus


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nothing special but its a 95 civic with full exhaust,coil overs,17" KONIG rims,short throw and its turbo charged. This a pic from a month ago I will post a better pic when it stops raining.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> Show me what you roll. I love all cars. I'll start with mine.........


Blang Blang!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

What I roll....

http://www.agreenercountry.com/wp-content/...kush-nugget.jpg


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Much less impressive...02 Focus


focus brothers









here's mine... lowered front and back, 17" momo alloys, body kit and full leather interior


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Why do that to a focus? I know it your car and all but all that work would look better on a civic or somethin

can't lie looks clean though


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought this was going to be a weed thread and that Trigga would be the star poster here.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Why do that to a focus? I know it your car and all but all that work would look better on a civic or somethin
> 
> can't lie looks clean though


i bought the car like that..... and id rather throw my money down the drain than buy or spend money on a civic , dont like them at all
.... ( the only people that drive civics over here are asians/paki's delivering your take away)


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Trigga said:


> What I roll....
> 
> http://www.agreenercountry.com/wp-content/...kush-nugget.jpg


Damn you Trigga... I was going to post a picture of a joint. I should have known you would beat me to the punch.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Alexx said:


> *Why do that to a focus? I know it your car and all but all that work would look better on a civic or somethin*
> 
> can't lie looks clean though


i bought the car like that..... and id rather throw my money down the drain than buy or spend money on a civic , dont like them at all
.... ( the only people that drive civics over here are asians/paki's delivering your take away):laugh:
[/quote]

Focuses (foci??) are also a ton of fun to drive for a little econo box. Who doesn't like lift off over steer, or really any over steer? The thing is just crazy planted for what it is. The Civic is a dismal handling piece of tin. After you lower it, it turn's into a rough riding, dismal handling piece of tin.

This beast maxes out at 19.8mph and will corner all the way up to .4gs before it rolls over. With the corn head on I can do endos better than pretty much any guy on a motorcycle, but I might put rut up the field doing that. It has 3 speeds and infinite variability with the hydrostat. With the engine running under normal load it has 280hp, but when you need it will burst another 80hp and let out a blood scream with the turbo. I can fill the 230 bushel hopper in less than 6 minutes, and unload it in 90 seconds on the go. With a sticker price of around $180k with another $100k in accessories when new it's great value. It's worth considerably less than that now.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

04 Jeep Grand 4.7HO 2" lift and 31's. Nothing too special, need to get some updated pics..


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Im liking the Escalade









ill take a pic of my cars tomorrow. its night my end.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alexx said:


> Why do that to a focus? I know it your car and all but all that work would look better on a civic or somethin
> 
> can't lie looks clean though


i bought the car like that..... and id rather throw my money down the drain than buy or spend money on a civic , dont like them at all
.... ( the only people that drive civics over here are asians/paki's delivering your take away):laugh:
[/quote]
wasnt talking about the old civics.. but personal preference i guess.. i would drive an old civic before i hopped in a focus

nd i doubt asians and pakis are the only people that drive civics in england


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Alexx said:


> Why do that to a focus? I know it your car and all but all that work would look better on a civic or somethin
> 
> can't lie looks clean though


i bought the car like that..... and id rather throw my money down the drain than buy or spend money on a civic , dont like them at all
.... ( *the only people that drive civics over here are asians/paki's delivering your take away)*:laugh:
[/quote]

Mighty bullshit.
old civics are a major white chavs car of choice along with saxo. the new civics are driven by old white people and young professionals with no imagination


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> Why do that to a focus? I know it your car and all but all that work would look better on a civic or somethin
> 
> can't lie looks clean though


i bought the car like that..... and id rather throw my money down the drain than buy or spend money on a civic , dont like them at all
.... ( *the only people that drive civics over here are asians/paki's delivering your take away)*:laugh:
[/quote]

Mighty bullshit.
old civics are a major white chavs car of choice along with saxo. the new civics are driven by old white people and young professionals with no imagination
[/quote]

mighty bullshit???? ...how do you work that out?... i wouldnt say it if it was bullshit
... never seen a white chav in a civic round manchester... only pakis drive um round here
saxo's on the other hand... white chav wet dream!

in the north (manchester to birmingham) old civics are the only ride our asian cousins ride about in
you can spoit them a mile away on their way to work.... 8 of the fcukers crammed into a rusty old civic
.... go to a place called oldham which is a mini pakistan and you'll struggle to find another make of car


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i suppose its different for you northerners. down in the south its very much the other way round.

over here you have 16 crammed into a rusty kia


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> i suppose its different for you northerners. down in the south its very much the other way round.
> 
> over here you have 16 crammed into a rusty kia










now that id like to see


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm diggin the Evo Genesis! Used to love anything fast. Now I'm more into Luxury than Sport.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks.


PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> I'm diggin the Evo Genesis! Used to love anything fast. Now I'm more into Luxury than Sport.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

My truck pics a few years old.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^I'm ususally more of a fan of Ford's jacked up with smoke stacks, but I would drive that Dodge anyday and be damn proud of it.

Here's my old truck from HS. I got it cheap with a cooked stroker. Me and a buddy found a decent old 7.3l for a steal and got her running. That thing was a nickel and diming SOB.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> ^^I'm ususally more of a fan of Ford's jacked up with smoke stacks, but I would drive that Dodge anyday and be damn proud of it.


Thanks man.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

05' Ram w/ Hemi ------ 348hp.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

My daily driver (95 dodge spirit)









My summer/only on sunny days/ 11 sec ride (450 whp srt4)









and this should be done this summer. (72 pont lemans, with a 650 hp BBC, blt T400, and ford 9")


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Blueflame - I was going to make fun of you for driving that ugly Dodge spirit and then I scrolled down a bit more. I'm going to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> Blueflame - I was going to make fun of you for driving that ugly Dodge spirit and then I scrolled down a bit more. I'm going to keep my mouth shut.


Hey.... don't knock the ole spirit. It has only 35K on it, and it's the ultimate stealth vehicle. I don't dare drink a beer with the srt, but the spirit, they don't even look twice at me in that thing. lol

I have a 2.4L srt turbo crate motor, just waiting to go in the spirit, as soon as I have even one little problem with the stock motor.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

I hate this guy Blue Flame! Nice cars....nice fish...lucky bastard.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> I hate this guy Blue Flame! Nice cars....nice fish...lucky bastard.


Hard work does pay off my friend.....


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

here's one of mine


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice whips guys. Only one thing though. WHY? Why do you guys want to bling so much? I pretty sure most of you arent broke. In my opinion you guys should all go to the lot one day and look at range rovers, that is, if you like those "jeep style" SUVS.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

As of right now it looks something like this but maybe a bit worse.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Nice whips guys. Only one thing though. WHY? Why do you guys want to bling so much? I pretty sure most of you arent broke. In my opinion you guys should all go to the lot one day and look at range rovers, that is, if you like those "jeep style" SUVS.


Sorry, can't do that. I'd be strung up in the nearest tree.

Chrysler design office = Chrysler vehicles


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> Nice whips guys. Only one thing though. WHY? Why do you guys want to bling so much? I pretty sure most of you arent broke. In my opinion you guys should all go to the lot one day and look at range rovers, that is, if you like those "jeep style" SUVS.


Sorry, can't do that. I'd be strung up in the nearest tree.

Chrysler design office = Chrysler vehicles
[/quote]

Its a lame joke, Blue. Its a grammatically correct quote (for the most part) of a member named Cueball who constantly has trouble putting sentences together.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

AMERICAN............ MUSCLE..............


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Nice whips guys. Only one thing though. WHY? Why do you guys want to bling so much? I pretty sure most of you arent broke. In my opinion you guys should all go to the lot one day and look at range rovers, that is, if you like those "jeep style" SUVS.


Sorry, can't do that. I'd be strung up in the nearest tree.

Chrysler design office = Chrysler vehicles
[/quote]

Its a lame joke, Blue. Its a grammatically correct quote (for the most part) of a member named Cueball who constantly has trouble putting sentences together.
[/quote]
ahhhh, ok.....I get it.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Plowboy said:


> AMERICAN............ MUSCLE..............:nod:
> 
> View attachment 193168
> 
> ...


So...you have a 97 trans am?


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

my everyday driver nothing special just rims tires and tint:









my work truck and bobcat this bobcat is a t320 on tracks the brush cutter attatched to it can nuke down up to 4 inch round trees's and leave nothing but small chunks or multched up wood behind







im usually way up in the sticks where our 4x4 trucks cant access.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Blue Flame you like my dad he works Chrsyler aswell, will only own Dodge, Chrsyler, or Jeep. He says its all about loyalty.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> 2010 JET BLACK FERRARI.


Ferrari huh....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> 2010 JET BLACK NISSAN


fixed


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Blue Flame you like my dad he works Chrsyler aswell, will only own Dodge, Chrsyler, or Jeep. He says its all about loyalty.


Your dad's a good man. Working for design office, and buying something other than chrysler products, would send out the wrong message. I have the Pontiac because I had it way before I started with chrysler. Actually, I own several cars. The 3 that I posted, 3 more 1st gen neons that my kids drive, and a 2001 cherokee for the wife.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

2.008 Toyota FZJ71 Land Cruiser


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

94NDTA said:


> Hey, so....do you have any issues with say...pheasants over running your land?


The last 3 yrs running our land has taken first or second in the late season speed hunt. Four guys limited in less than 17minutes on the best year, and 23 on the worst.

I don't think it will be that good after this winter. There's dead pheasants everywhere. They were actually canibalizing each other pretty much the whole month of December because the snow was too deep to get to the food.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

My daily is a 92 MR2 that I despise. But here's a couple pics of my baby, a 97 Subaru STi Type RA


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

2008 G37S 6pseed, 2010 Mercedes C350 4matic

Not leased. Leased cars dont count.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> Blue Flame you like my dad he works Chrsyler aswell, will only own Dodge, Chrsyler, or Jeep. He says its all about loyalty.


Your dad's a good man. Working for design office, and buying something other than chrysler products, would send out the wrong message. I have the Pontiac because I had it way before I started with chrysler. Actually, I own several cars. The 3 that I posted, 3 more 1st gen neons that my kids drive, and a 2001 cherokee for the wife.
[/quote]

Nice cars everyone... But neons? I was having a conversation yesterday and we came to the conclusion neons were one of the worst cars ever built. Do those transmissions ever make it to 100k??


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

this isnt mine but mine is the same exact thing, except i took the TC badge off the back.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigga said:


> What I roll....




that's whay I was hoping this thread was about


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

This one is for you Marco. I seen that you wanted a prelude. This is what I used to drive years ago. 99 Prelude dropped, wingswest kit, 18 inch c4's......


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Plowboy said:


> Hey, so....do you have any issues with say...pheasants over running your land?


The last 3 yrs running our land has taken first or second in the late season speed hunt. Four guys limited in less than 17minutes on the best year, and 23 on the worst.

I don't think it will be that good after this winter. There's dead pheasants everywhere. They were actually canibalizing each other pretty much the whole month of December because the snow was too deep to get to the food.
[/quote]
That sucks.

We had a similar issue, except in a lot of the state, there was a TON of standing corn still. There is hope.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ I hope your right.

We had a ton of standing corn too. I would guess almost a 1/4 of the corn planted this year is still up.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> This one is for you Marco. I seen that you wanted a prelude. This is what I used to drive years ago. 99 Prelude dropped, wingswest kit, 18 inch c4's......












i love preludes man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 forester
Arctic cat thundercat and a arctic cat zr 600(I get the luxury of still riding my all terrains to town and do my shopping and whatnots):nod:

And my Honda 400 in the summer time....That or my Grizzly when 4x4 is needed or a plow.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

My 02 Subie


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> Blue Flame you like my dad he works Chrsyler aswell, will only own Dodge, Chrsyler, or Jeep. He says its all about loyalty.


Your dad's a good man. Working for design office, and buying something other than chrysler products, would send out the wrong message. I have the Pontiac because I had it way before I started with chrysler. Actually, I own several cars. The 3 that I posted, 3 more 1st gen neons that my kids drive, and a 2001 cherokee for the wife.
[/quote]

Nice cars everyone... But neons? I was having a conversation yesterday and we came to the conclusion neons were one of the worst cars ever built. Do those transmissions ever make it to 100k??
[/quote]
I have 3 neons that the kids drive. A 98 with almost 140K, and still the original trans and clutch. A 99 with about 135K and still the original trans (no problems yet). And another 99 with 60K and no problems yet. IDK where you got your info from, but everyone I know that has neons, loves them.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

And a Prius.


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

this is my other car


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

novajaymes said:


> this is my other car


What is it, a 70? Very nice!


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

Domelotta said:


> View attachment 193180


jeeeezus f*ck man is that your mug in your avatar? you scare me dude







. i would grow some hair on that oblong shaped melon you have there. sometimes i wish my lawn was EMO so it would cut it's self...

BS my quote buttons broken


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Mattones has the best truck on site, FYI


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> Blue Flame you like my dad he works Chrsyler aswell, will only own Dodge, Chrsyler, or Jeep. He says its all about loyalty.


Your dad's a good man. Working for design office, and buying something other than chrysler products, would send out the wrong message. I have the Pontiac because I had it way before I started with chrysler. Actually, I own several cars. The 3 that I posted, 3 more 1st gen neons that my kids drive, and a 2001 cherokee for the wife.
[/quote]

Nice cars everyone... But neons? I was having a conversation yesterday and we came to the conclusion neons were one of the worst cars ever built. Do those transmissions ever make it to 100k??
[/quote]
I have 3 neons that the kids drive. A 98 with almost 140K, and still the original trans and clutch. A 99 with about 135K and still the original trans (no problems yet). And another 99 with 60K and no problems yet. IDK where you got your info from, but everyone I know that has neons, loves them.:nod:
[/quote]

Are they the goold ol' 3 speed auto? I got my info from people that used to have neons, both cars are now toast. One was a 95-97 I forget, and the other a 2000.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> Blue Flame you like my dad he works Chrsyler aswell, will only own Dodge, Chrsyler, or Jeep. He says its all about loyalty.


Your dad's a good man. Working for design office, and buying something other than chrysler products, would send out the wrong message. I have the Pontiac because I had it way before I started with chrysler. Actually, I own several cars. The 3 that I posted, 3 more 1st gen neons that my kids drive, and a 2001 cherokee for the wife.
[/quote]

Nice cars everyone... But neons? I was having a conversation yesterday and we came to the conclusion neons were one of the worst cars ever built. Do those transmissions ever make it to 100k??
[/quote]
I have 3 neons that the kids drive. A 98 with almost 140K, and still the original trans and clutch. A 99 with about 135K and still the original trans (no problems yet). And another 99 with 60K and no problems yet. IDK where you got your info from, but everyone I know that has neons, loves them.:nod:
[/quote]

Are they the goold ol' 3 speed auto? I got my info from people that used to have neons, both cars are now toast. One was a 95-97 I forget, and the other a 2000.
[/quote]
I guess it all comes down to how they were takien care of. My cars get the oil changed every 3000 miles and the usual maintenance. I will say this...2000 was a transitional year from the first gens to the seconds, and there were a few issues, but all the other years were fine.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

VW Polo '97
1.9d 64Hp


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

05 hd sportster


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> 05 hd sportster


Very nice man-
I got a sporty as well...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Subies unite! lol My vehicles are paid for. 02 TS wagon and 03 honda VTX 1800R.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

one of many


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

As beautiful as always 06 C6 LS2.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L VETTE


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I can't afford the beautiful vette above but I was able to pick this up last month. Some pics are from before I got the windows tinted....


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

95 F355
06 Cayenne S Titanium
Looking for a supra methinks


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont drive anything special, 07 jetta wolfsburg edition.
it has everything inside, winter, summer package, sunroof, bought this in dec. of 06 and most likely by the summer this will be traded in for a '10 TDI jetta highline edition, comes with way more than i already have.
full steering controls, sirius and digital stereo dash on top of what i already have and twice the gas mileage


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Supercharged aily driver (For now, looking for something else)










Hunting vehical










And this when I have it put together...










Trying to get rid of some cars. Trying to get a DD that I can drive hunting/fishing/camping and be good in the winter. This way I don't have the blazer and the regal.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Current ride:









Rides before that:








^Junk yard picture


















Possible next rides:








or








or


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

2003 Honda Accord EX 2.4L 5Spd gets 30+MPG
(google Photo)

I have an 80 mile round trip commute to NYC so I needed something that gets good mileage, doesn't break down, and has decent creature comforts...

I really wanted to get an Acura TSX, but it's not worth it since I do a lot of miles, and have to tackle NYC streets, and parking which take their toll.

If I ever get a job that is close and has its own parking lot I will go with the Acura, or Audi Etc. Til then the Accord does the job.

I put nice tires, and just did the brakes with slotted rotors and ceramic pads. They make it pretty agile in the city and brake nice and smooth on the highway. I also run 89 octane in it, the engine runs nice and strong with no pinging or knocking in the city under the harshest of heat and traffic.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

b ack51 Id go for the elise. Im currently looking for one right now but waiting to get a new house first. Love those cars. Everyone and their brother has a corvette. I see like 3 or 4 everyday. Ive only seen 2 elises personally in my whole life. Car shows dont count.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ibanez247 said:


> b ack51 Id go for the elise. Im currently looking for one right now but waiting to get a new house first. Love those cars. Everyone and their brother has a corvette. I see like 3 or 4 everyday. Ive only seen 2 elises personally in my whole life. Car shows dont count.


Yeah there are only a few out here in Columbus so trying to find a used one is difficult. I'm looking at a 2005 for around $25k. They are out there, just gotta drive to florida or california or chicago.

I figured I'm only dumb and young once, better get the car for at least two years before having to sell it for something bigger. Its just the getting a second vehicle is whats bothering me plus with all the home improvements i want to do, a new car is kinda last on my list.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

BLINGBLING


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Picked her up yesterday.

View attachment 195312


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

My old car...94 Impala SS























now I drive a 05 Nissan Quest


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Picked her up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 195312


Another RAM Owner!


----------



## whiplashdick (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's mine, since this picture I've added chrome side step bars and box rails, and tinted the windows.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Picked her up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 195312


Ah I saw that on the road yesterday while in Chicago. Were you on 294?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

My girl. 89 Chevy stepside, lowered with Bell-Tech, I have had this truck since I was 19


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

DJ Roomba said:


> Picked her up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 195312


Ah I saw that on the road yesterday while in Chicago. Were you on 294?
[/quote]

Yep, on my way home from the dealership I took 294.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

my jeep


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Picked her up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 195312


Ah I saw that on the road yesterday while in Chicago. Were you on 294?
[/quote]

Yep, on my way home from the dealership I took 294.
[/quote]

Haha, didn't see ya but could have driven by you. Out in chicago visiting family all day saturday. Mainly stayed around O'hare and Northbrook.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

still looking for a new car.

test drove camaro 2ss/rs over weekned along with challenger rt (cant test drive srt, which is what i want)

visibility in the camaro sucked!. the interior was cheap looking. unfortunatley, i feel the camaro wins the exterior bueaty contest. (White w/ black stripes)

the challenger looked like a much better put together car. the interior was a lot nicer., visibilty is a lot better, more room inside, etc. unfortunatley, that car is f*cking huge!!

my girld friend is swaying me towards the challenger, but i just like the look of the camaro better. im looking for a 6 speed in either car, which means ill probsbly have to order it, which also means they probably wont be coming down on price at all (unless i can find a used one. doubtful though.) this also bothers me, bc at that price level, i could probably buy a nice CPO'd 6 series.


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

Mk2 VW g60 edition one ,, quite a are car for the Uk , a few mods i done myself engine only 245hp but thats planty for front wheel drive, a few pics from a local VW show i went to ,I also have a VW golf Rallye 4x4 but have no pics of it at moment ,


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

redbellyjx © said:


> visibility in the camaro sucked!. the interior was cheap looking. unfortunatley, i feel the camaro wins the exterior bueaty contest. (White w/ black stripes)
> 
> the challenger looked like a much better put together car. the interior was a lot nicer., visibilty is a lot better, more room inside, etc. unfortunatley, that car is f*cking huge!!


The challenger is huge and pricey. And you're right about the camaro, visibility is terrible in it and interior quality is sh*t.

For the price there are a few other options to get, unless you're looking at that muscle car.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

redbellyjx © said:


> still looking for a new car.
> 
> test drove camaro 2ss/rs over weekned along with challenger rt (cant test drive srt, which is what i want)
> 
> ...


I'd get the Challenger SRT, order it if you have to...if I didn't have kids I'd have one

But in the end if you're gonna spend a bunch of $$$ get what you want (not your girl or anybody else) its you that has to sit in the car and feel happy about what you bought... you don't want to be sitting in your car and have something else drive by and think "damn I should of bought that"


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

not sure why, but i kind of want a muscle car. not fan of the c6 vette, so thats out of the question. also considering building something. my dad has a ton of chassis hanging around his house, and there are a few small block chevys that i built when i was younger. would loike to do something with those maybe.

im just getting the itch for a new car lol.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

redbellyjx © said:


> still looking for a new car.
> 
> test drove camaro 2ss/rs over weekned along with challenger rt (cant test drive srt, which is what i want)
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have the camaro ss white with black stripes in under 2 months -love the look of the car

v8 6.2L 426 hp stock

insurance is gonna suck 23 years old first car lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

need_redz said:


> still looking for a new car.
> 
> test drove camaro 2ss/rs over weekned along with challenger rt (cant test drive srt, which is what i want)
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have the camaro ss white with black stripes in under 2 months -love the look of the car

v8 6.2L 426 hp stock

insurance is gonna suck 23 years old first car lol
[/quote]

Please tell me this isn't the first car you've driven. Just the first one you've purchased yourself.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

DJ Roomba said:


> still looking for a new car.
> 
> test drove camaro 2ss/rs over weekned along with challenger rt (cant test drive srt, which is what i want)
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have the camaro ss white with black stripes in under 2 months -love the look of the car

v8 6.2L 426 hp stock

insurance is gonna suck 23 years old first car lol
[/quote]

Please tell me this isn't the first car you've driven. Just the first one you've purchased yourself.
[/quote]
haha no this isn't the first car I driven - why do you say that though?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

need_redz said:


> I'm gonna have the camaro ss white with black stripes in under 2 months -love the look of the car
> 
> v8 6.2L 426 hp stock
> 
> insurance is gonna suck *23 years old first car* lol


Please tell me this isn't the first car you've driven. Just the first one you've purchased yourself.
[/quote]
haha no this isn't the first car I driven - why do you say that though?
[/quote]

Cause you said it was your first car. An inexperienced driver with 400+hp != good things. (!= is not equal)


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

this will be my first car (that I've owned )


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

This is my 1946 chevy and my two lincolns


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

nice truck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No good shots of it....But here is a new recent one.....Old tires and rims.Has period corrects on it now....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> No good shots of it....But here is a new recent one.....Old tires and rims.Has period corrects on it now....


68 elk sweet! N 46Chevy pretty tight too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> No good shots of it....But here is a new recent one.....Old tires and rims.Has period corrects on it now....


68 elk sweet! N 46Chevy pretty tight too
[/quote]
'69

Cheers
Ak


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mybad AK. I always had chevelles n was thinking elks were like them, in that even years had wing windows, odd years didn't. Still nice.what's in it? sbc or bbc?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Mybad AK. I always had chevelles n was thinking elks were like them, in that even years had wing windows, odd years didn't. Still nice.what's in it? sbc or bbc?


BBC.396 with four on the floor. No worries on year man...easily mistakened


----------

